# Marriott internal preference in II



## siesta (Feb 5, 2011)

Briefly touched upon this topic in another thread, but the topic deserves its own.

I believe that sometime after the rollout of DC that the Marriott internal preference within II is no longer in effect.  What leads me to believe this are numerous prime sightings of marriott weeks with non-marriott weeks.

Let's get to the bottom of this, any Marriott owner that spots something that they feel is under preference post it in the sightings, we will see if it is truly in effect or not.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2011)

siesta said:


> Briefly touched upon this topic in another thread, but the topic deserves its own.
> 
> I believe that sometime after the rollout of DC that the Marriott internal preference within II is no longer in effect.  What leads me to believe this are numerous prime sightings of marriott weeks with non-marriott weeks, and more importantly bulk deposits sighted with non-marriott weeks.  For example, here is a Grand Chateau bulk deposit that I spotted with a starwood week and was not under any preference.
> 
> Let's get to the bottom of this, any Marriott owner that spots something that they feel is under preference post it in the sightings, we will see if it is truly in effect or not.



I responded in the other thread but will do so here also.

Bulk deposits traditinally have not carried the Marriott preference. The preference was only with owner deposits. This was seen prior to the DC rollout also.


----------



## siesta (Feb 5, 2011)

yes I saw the comment about bulk bankings and removed it from my OP, thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2011)

The internal preference is still mentioned in the 2010 II buyers guide.


----------



## siesta (Feb 5, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The internal preference is still mentioned in the 2010 II buyers guide.


 yes, and my gf's range rover is supposed to be able to climb a 45 degree slope, and until I saw it with my own eyes I did not believe it.  so let's forget what marriott is saying, and lets see some practical application.

btw here is a video of it (not ours), it is pretty astounding.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huikBEMaYHQ


----------



## wof45 (Feb 5, 2011)

*[Sighting moved to Sighting Forum]*

[Per TUG policy, please post Sightings on the Sightings Forum - I moved your other post with the same info. to the Sightings Forum. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## siesta (Feb 5, 2011)

I see that with a non-marriot week, not sure if you're implying that's under preference.


----------



## wof45 (Feb 5, 2011)

siesta said:


> I see that with a non-marriot week, not sure if you're implying that's under preference.



I see it with my marriott account and my old account -- it is just an unusual sighting for flexchange


----------



## siesta (Feb 5, 2011)

wof45 said:


> I see it with my marriott account and my old account -- it is just an unusual sighting for flexchange


 wish I'd known that as I spotted that yesterday, maybe could have given someone an extra day to consider.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, 
I just spent some time looking at things, and you know what?  It sure looks like the 24 day preference is long gone.

There are a lot of weeks out there that shouldn't be seen by other weeks.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Feb 5, 2011)

We made a deposit of a 1BR GV to II on Feb 1st. Reservation date was Oct 8-15, 2011.  Is this the info needed to verify if a non-Marriott week can see it now?  However, it is possible that other reservation(s) of 1BR for same week could have been deposited.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 5, 2011)

A MVCI CSR named Jennifer Blythe told me specifically that II internal priority would not change whether I enrolled or not in the DC.   I'd urge other Marriott owners here who are concerned to contact MVCI as I did and report back in this thread.


----------



## siesta (Feb 5, 2011)

cpcat said:


> A MVCI CSR named Jennifer Blythe told me specifically that II internal priority would not change whether I enrolled or not in the DC.   I'd urge other Marriott owners here who are concerned to contact MVCI as I did and report back in this thread.


I'm not implying its gone just if you enroll in DC.  I'm suggesting it is gone all together.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 5, 2011)

siesta said:


> yes, and my gf's range rover is supposed to be able to climb a 45 degree slope, and until I saw it with my own eyes I did not believe it.  so let's forget what marriott is saying, and lets see some practical application.
> 
> [/url]



I understand your skepticism and agree with it to some extent.  However, if I can't believe what Marriott tells me, then I'd probably not buy Marriott in the first place and I certainly wouldn't buy into the DC (not planning to anyway, but for other reasons, not because I think Marriott is untrustworthy).

By "practical application" I assume you mean idle speculation based on anecdotal reports of exchange sightings?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no idea if the Marriott preference still exists in II, but if it doesn't I'm not sure why we're blaming Marriott.  Both Marriott and II have published statements saying that it exists but its application occurs within II's system after a Marriott week is deposited.  How can Marriott control what II's system is supposed to allow or not allow?


----------



## siesta (Feb 5, 2011)

> By "practical application" I assume you mean idle speculation based on anecdotal reports of exchange sightings?


 by practical application, I mean: Marriot owner see's a marriot deposit they believe is in preference, they then post that in the sightings forum.  Then a non-marriot owner attempts to see that deposit, if they can see it then its obviously not in preference. Or if the person owns more than one week with a diff. developer, they can see for themselves.

is that not practical?




> I have no idea if the Marriott preference still exists in II, but if it doesn't I'm not sure why *we're *blaming Marriott.


 I'm not blaming anyone, I'm simply stating what I _believe_ to be true, and what Marriott owners may not know/realize.  Marriott's and II's corporate agreements have nothing to do with me, especially since I dont own with Marriott (or I'd do the test by myself)


----------



## cpcat (Feb 5, 2011)

siesta said:


> I'm not implying its gone just if you enroll in DC.  I'm suggesting it is gone all together.



How could it be "gone altogether" with MVC starting up an internal points exchange?  Seems to me that's internal priority by definition.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 5, 2011)

siesta said:


> by practical application, I mean: Marriot owner see's a marriot deposit they believe is in preference, they then post that in the sightings forum.  Then a non-marriot owner attempts to see that deposit, if they can see it then its obviously not in preference.
> 
> is that not practical?



No.  You assume that every variable that goes into determining exchange priority can be accounted for other than Marriott owner preference.  That's impossible.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 5, 2011)

It seems this thread is a rehash of what has already been discussed here at TUG.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=945494&postcount=28
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125728

Also, see
http://www.hotelinteractive.com/article.aspx?articleid=16416
although I guess if you don't believe anything Marriott or II says that one might not help.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I own marriott weeks and non-marriott weeks.
When I do II online inventory search, most of the Marriott priority applies to flexchanges. great flexchange weeks which are posted on sightings forum could be seen only by marriott weeks. I couldn't see them with worldmark/starwood/four seasons.
However, most of the bulk deposits didn't apply marriott priority recently (since early last year?). I could see those weeks with worldmark or four seasons. I could snatch some of them with worldmark.
Yesterday, I reserved week 51 at lakeshore reserve (deluxe 2BR L/O) with worldmark. I don't know if that week was sitting at marriott inventory  for 24 days and wasn't picked up, or it was depositted yesterday and I could get it. I've never checked lakeshore reserve inventory until yesterday. I wanted week 51 (2BR) and checked all marriotts in orlando and saw that week and got it.


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 5, 2011)

siesta said:


> Briefly touched upon this topic in another thread, but the topic deserves its own.
> 
> I believe that sometime after the rollout of DC that the Marriott internal preference within II is no longer in effect.  What leads me to believe this are numerous prime sightings of marriott weeks with non-marriott weeks.
> 
> Let's get to the bottom of this, any Marriott owner that spots something that they feel is under preference post it in the sightings, we will see if it is truly in effect or not.



I agree with your observation, and Dave M's explanation in the other thread could be the reason:

_Note, however, that the priority period exists only for Marriott weeks deposited by owners. There is not necessarily a priority period for weeks owned by Marriott or received by Marriott in a trade for Marriott Rewards points and deposited in II. That could easily explain why you sometimes see weeks that have no priority attached to them.
_

Any guesses why Marriott wouldn't want to allow for a priority period for these weeks? Is Marriott even aware of it?

I believe that last year Starwood owners were upset over some deposits not having an internal priority.  I know that several owners brought this to the attention of Starwood and II appears to have fixed that issue.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is what the II buyers guide has to say about it.



> Club Program Members and Individual Members are afforded a priority over Other II Members when requesting an exchange to Marriott Resorts and other Member Resorts which are owned, marketed, and/or managed in common with the Marriott Resorts.



There are no ifs or buts in there. It is quite clear, all Marriott weeks available in II should carry the priority.


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 6, 2011)

siesta said:


> by practical application, I mean: Marriot owner see's a marriot deposit they believe is in preference, they then post that in the sightings forum.  Then a non-marriot owner attempts to see that deposit, if they can see it then its obviously not in preference. Or if the person owns more than one week with a diff. developer, they can see for themselves.
> 
> is that not practical?
> 
> ...



Siesta, sounds practical to me. 

Last year I observed several posts of Marriott weeks being seen with non-Marriotts in the sightings forum.  Many that I believe should have had an internal priority before the non-Marriott could observe it.


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Here is what the II buyers guide has to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no ifs or buts in there. It is quite clear, all Marriott weeks available in II should carry the priority.



As all my properties are Marriott, this is exactly what I wanted see! Thanks!


----------



## cpcat (Feb 6, 2011)

There's really no way to "figure this out" by looking at anecdotal reports of exchange sitings.  

If you tend to be suspicious and don't believe what both II and Marriott have said about this issue, you'll be convinced there's something going on behind the scenes that they aren't telling you (especially with the relatively recent introduction of the DC).  There will continue to be enough reports of "my unit isn't seeing this" or "my unit sees this" to fuel your fire.

Conspiracy theory comes to mind.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 6, 2011)

Well the other possibility is that II's system is just screwed up.  It could be that simple.  There used to be a time when you could log in, look at stuff with your Marriott, and then switch units.  Voila, the non-marriott could see everything that the marriott could.  Too bad they closed that loophole about four or five years ago.




cpcat said:


> There's really no way to "figure this out" by looking at anecdotal reports of exchange sitings.
> 
> If you tend to be suspicious and don't believe what both II and Marriott have said about this issue, you'll be convinced there's something going on behind the scenes that they aren't telling you (especially with the relatively recent introduction of the DC).  There will continue to be enough reports of "my unit isn't seeing this" or "my unit sees this" to fuel your fire.
> 
> Conspiracy theory comes to mind.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Well the other possibility is that II's system is just screwed up.  It could be that simple.  There used to be a time when you could log in, look at stuff with your Marriott, and then switch units.  Voila, the non-marriott could see everything that the marriott could.  Too bad they closed that loophole about four or five years ago.



You can do that now assuming you have two units deposited at the same time with II.  The problem is there's no way to be assured it is an apples-apples comparison with the only variable being Marriott owner preference.

This is exactly what I'm referring to.  Someone looks and sees that their Marriott is seeing exactly the same units as their xxxx TS and says "Oh no, my owner preference must be gone!".  Or, they see other Marriotts with their MVC owner week and say "Ah ha, there's my owner preference at work!".  In reality, there are just too many potential variables at play to make a conclusion one way or another.  You'd have to vigorously control the conditions and gather sufficient samples to draw a conclusion and that's simply not possible in this sort of venue.

What it comes down to is you either believe Marriott and II or you don't.  

If you don't believe them, and you don't happen to be a member of DC, I'm sure II might be willing to consider upping your fee for the internal exchange from 109 to 139 if that would make you feel better.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2011)

What you need to do is check religiously several times a day every day. If you see a Marriott pop up with your Marriott unit one day it should mean it is a new deposit. When checking it with non-Marriott, it shouldn't appear. If it does, then that would mean week in II doesn't have preference.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 6, 2011)

That assumes every Marriott week II has is an owner deposited week which isn't the case--a cancellation week would be an example.  The numbers of units involved are large--at least hundreds or even thousands at any one moment in time.   There are just too many variables that you can't account for and too much information you need to control the experimental conditions that you simply don't have access to.


----------



## siesta (Feb 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> When checking it with non-Marriott, it shouldn't appear. If it does, then that would mean week in II doesn't have preference.


 ya, that's all I'm saying. not sure why the Marriott defenders felt the need to come to the rescue, we tuggers are all on the same team here.  I simply brought up something I believe to be true, and would like other people (especially owners, and prospective) to be aware of, or at the very least tell me I'm incorrect.


----------



## WINSLOW (Feb 6, 2011)

*Not seeing any Marriott to Marriott Preference*

Okay, I'm bored, so I just played around with my Marriott weeks.

I just posted some sighting of Marriott's using my MFC, MSU & MSK weeks then switched to a Mexico T/S that we have under the same II account and it could see the same exact thing, (gotta love copy & paste) NO Marriott preference with any of the weeks.  

You would think atleast a couple of weeks would have preference.

Then I switched II accts and used our SVR week and could still see everything except no Orlando (Grand Vista, Lakeshore, etc), but I think that's because SVR is in Orlando (block).

I didn't see Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point a couple of days ago, I would have thought that week (being 2012) would have preference, but no I can see it with both Mexico & SVR.

Not encouraging for Marriott owners,
I understand that what we see on II online is the leftovers, I just hope that when we have a pending request that there is still a preference period.

(PS  I only searched 12/24/11 to 2/4/13)


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not sure why you are poking/prodding me in this thread.  I'm just trying to provide information that might be helpful to our community here.  I've had a lengthy experience with Marriott and II.

Thanks. 



cpcat said:


> You can do that now assuming you have two units deposited at the same time with II.  The problem is there's no way to be assured it is an apples-apples comparison with the only variable being Marriott owner preference.
> 
> This is exactly what I'm referring to.  Someone looks and sees that their Marriott is seeing exactly the same units as their xxxx TS and says "Oh no, my owner preference must be gone!".  Or, they see other Marriotts with their MVC owner week and say "Ah ha, there's my owner preference at work!".  In reality, there are just too many potential variables at play to make a conclusion one way or another.  You'd have to vigorously control the conditions and gather sufficient samples to draw a conclusion and that's simply not possible in this sort of venue.
> 
> ...


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 6, 2011)

cpcat said:


> You can do that now assuming you have two units deposited at the same time with II.  The problem is there's no way to be assured it is an apples-apples comparison with the only variable being Marriott owner preference.
> 
> This is exactly what I'm referring to.  Someone looks and sees that their Marriott is seeing exactly the same units as their xxxx TS and says "Oh no, my owner preference must be gone!".  Or, they see other Marriotts with their MVC owner week and say "Ah ha, there's my owner preference at work!".  In reality, there are just too many potential variables at play to make a conclusion one way or another.  You'd have to vigorously control the conditions and gather sufficient samples to draw a conclusion and that's simply not possible in this sort of venue.
> 
> ...



During Flexchange, most of these variables are eliminated and most Marriott weeks will be able to see the deposit.  The Marriott internal preference is still supposed to be in effect and the timeframe can be as little as 3 days from my understanding.  

There is one factor that cannot be determined without making a trade; who deposited the week, Marriott or an owner.

If the trade is made, Interval sends an email with the reservation number and you can figure out who the deposit was made by.

What we need is someone who owns both Marriott and non-Marriott to make the trade of a week believed to be in Marriott preference period using their non-Marriott and then determine if the week was a Marriott owned deposit.  

Not sure I'd want this possible loophole to go away if I was a non-Marriott owner.  What's 6000 Worldmark points going for these days???


----------



## siesta (Feb 6, 2011)

Winslow, thanks for taking the time to check.  I believe the preference has been gone for some time now.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2011)

ricki999 said:


> During Flexchange, most of these variables are eliminated and most Marriott weeks will be able to see the deposit.  The Marriott internal preference is still supposed to be in effect and the timeframe can be as little as 3 days from my understanding.
> 
> There is one factor that cannot be determined without making a trade; who deposited the week, Marriott or an owner.
> 
> ...



That's what I mentioned on this thread yesterday. I can see that most flexchanges still have marriott preference (I can see them with shadow ridge studio, but cannot see them with worldmark), but for great weeks (week 51, 52 or summer weeks at legend edge), didn't have marriott priority at all.
Yesterday, I had a very odd situation but didn't mention on my original post. I reserved cypress harbor (2BR) week 51 with shadow ridge studio 3 months ago. When I saw lakeshore reserve deluxe 2BR yesterday, I tried to cancel my cypress harbor exchange and tried to book lake shore reserve instead. But II rep couldn't see lakeshore reserve with my platinum shadow ridge studio. BUT worldmark could see that week, so I had to keep my cypress harbor reservation and used worldmark to reserve 2BR lakeshore reserve.
From what I experienced, I guess there was a trading power issue (platinum shadow ridge does not have enough power to see lakeshore reserve deluxe 2BR, week 51), but worldmark has trading power to see it. Also, there was no marriott priority.

BTW, I bought 6000 worldmark for $1300 + closing cost 3 months ago. It was fully loaded (12025 was available, 6000 more available to borrow), but the prices are a little higher than that these days (30 cents per credit for fully loaded account).


----------



## cpcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> I'm not sure why you are poking/prodding me in this thread.  I'm just trying to provide information that might be helpful to our community here.  I've had a lengthy experience with Marriott and II.
> 
> Thanks.



It absolutely was not my intention.  My comments were directed toward the ongoing debate and not to you or anyone in particular.

My apologies.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 6, 2011)

ricki999 said:


> There is one factor that cannot be determined without making a trade; who deposited the week, Marriott or an owner.
> 
> If the trade is made, Interval sends an email with the reservation number and you can figure out who the deposit was made by.
> 
> What we need is someone who owns both Marriott and non-Marriott to make the trade of a week believed to be in Marriott preference period using their non-Marriott and then determine if the week was a Marriott owned deposit.



OK, now at least you are controlling the conditions to a point where if you had several of these suggesting a conclusion your probability of being correct would be pretty good.  

The only problem I see is how you'd determine if it the week was truly within the preference period at the time of the trade.  Does the reservation number also tell you the exact time the deposit was made by the other owner?


----------



## cpcat (Feb 6, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Yesterday, I had a very odd situation but didn't mention on my original post. I reserved cypress harbor (2BR) week 51 with shadow ridge studio 3 months ago. When I saw lakeshore reserve deluxe 2BR yesterday, I tried to cancel my cypress harbor exchange and tried to book lake shore reserve instead. But II rep couldn't see lakeshore reserve with my platinum shadow ridge studio. BUT worldmark could see that week, so I had to keep my cypress harbor reservation and used worldmark to reserve 2BR lakeshore reserve.
> From what I experienced, I guess there was a trading power issue (platinum shadow ridge does not have enough power to see lakeshore reserve deluxe 2BR, week 51), but worldmark has trading power to see it. Also, there was no marriott priority.



You'd only expect to get Marriott priority all else being equal.  You wouldn't get (nor should expect) priority trying to exchange a studio for a 2BR.


----------



## NJDave (Feb 6, 2011)

There is a 2 bedroom at Marriott France - Disneyland with a checkin of April 2, 2011.  I can see this with my Marriott but not with Foxrun.  I have seen Marriott France before with Foxrun so I think this is the Marriott preference at work.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 6, 2011)

Someone must have fixed II.    

Honestly, that's good news.



NJDave said:


> There is a 2 bedroom at Marriott France - Disneyland with a checkin of April 2, 2011.  I can see this with my Marriott but not with Foxrun.  I have seen Marriott France before with Foxrun so I think this is the Marriott preference at work.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Someone must have fixed II.
> 
> Honestly, that's good news.



Or that week was depositted by an owner?


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2011)

cpcat said:


> You'd only expect to get Marriott priority all else being equal.  You wouldn't get (nor should expect) priority trying to exchange a studio for a 2BR.



That's why I said (1) trading power issue (2) marriott priority was not applied for that week.

When I got 2BR cypress harbor week 51 (2011) with my shadow ridge studio, I did put an ongoing search by using my both (1) shadow ridge studio (platinum week) and (2) worldmark.
That week was matched with shadow ridge studio on the last week of November 2010.
I called II right after I got a confirmation e-mail.
I asked if there was a saturday check-in available. II rep said no. She could see only that week (no other week before or after) which was depositted by an owner who used 13 months reservation priority - reserved week 51 at exactly 13 months out and depositted that week to II.
So, I know that week had marriott priority. Or else, worldmark could get matched first just like I got lakeshore reserve yesterday.

My conclusion is, owner depositted weeks still have marriott priority, but developer weeks don't.
Maybe we can send many e-mails to marriott owners service and complain about it, just like starwood owners did. I own 3 marriott weeks and if I can see the marriott priority for ALL marriott deposits, I would be VERY happy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2011)

The trade tests need to be done with weeks that really wouldn't come from elsewhere but owner deposits. This would be weeks with check ins of Feb and March 2012. These will likely be owner deposits and could not have been sitting there for longer than the priority period.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The trade tests need to be done with weeks that really wouldn't come from elsewhere but owner deposits. This would be weeks with check ins of Feb and March 2012. These will likely be owner deposits and could not have been sitting there for longer than the priority period.



I know, but all starwood deposits including developer bulk bankings have at least 20 days starwood priority. Why not marriott weeks?
The first Marriott week I purchased was mostly for marriott priority in II.
Always developer deposits out number owner deposits. We still see great flexchange sightings but we (marriott owners) deserve marriott priority for ALL marriott deposits.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 6, 2011)

My post was in jest....related to the one I posted earlier saying that II could just be broken (again) which was also posted in jest.  Thus the wink.



yumdrey said:


> Or that week was depositted by an owner?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> I know, but all starwood deposits including developer bulk bankings have at least 20 days starwood priority. Why not marriott weeks?
> The first Marriott week I purchased was mostly for marriott priority in II.
> Always developer deposits out number owner deposits. We still see great flexchange sightings but we (marriott owners) deserve marriott priority for ALL marriott deposits.



I agree, and the wording in the II buyers guide indicates that it should apply to all Marriott deposits, not just those that II decides it should apply to.


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 7, 2011)

Today, Siesta posted a new sighting for Marriott Customs House on December 30, 2011, a week viewable with Starwood and Marriott.  I contacted Interval and asked why there was no apparent Marriott preference for this week.  The answer I received was that the week was a cancelled deposit today from a trade that occurred on January 11, 2011.  I was told by Interval that there were a total of 7 weeks available for that date and only 1 week was viewable by Starwood.  I was also told the other deposited weeks were Marriott deposits. 

I then contacted Marriott and inquired about the Marriott internal preference and was placed in a conference call with Pedro at Interval who told me that because the cancellation occurred after the Marriott priority period, that one week was available to all Premier Interval Members including Starwood.

Oddly, Pedro indicated that all 7 weeks were no longer available.

Long story short, according to Pedro at Interval, cancelled trades do not get the Marriott internal preference if the cancellation occurs outside of the internal preference time period from the initial trade.

The Marriott rep was as shocked as I was.


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 7, 2011)

How about this one: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140103


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 7, 2011)

cpcat said:


> OK, now at least you are controlling the conditions to a point where if you had several of these suggesting a conclusion your probability of being correct would be pretty good.
> 
> The only problem I see is how you'd determine if it the week was truly within the preference period at the time of the trade.  Does the reservation number also tell you the exact time the deposit was made by the other owner?



Good point, we need a little help from Interval with the deposit info to determine if it wasn't a cancellation outside of the preference period.


----------



## siesta (Feb 7, 2011)

ricki999 said:


> How about this one: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140103


that was seen with a starwood deposit too.


----------



## cpcat (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not shocked at all that cancellation weeks don't get internal preference.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2011)

cpcat said:


> I'm not shocked at all that cancellation weeks don't get internal preference.



I am not. The preference is based on the date of deposit. A week could actually already be outside the preference period when it is canceled. They don't have to base the preference period start date from the canceled date.


----------



## ricki999 (Feb 8, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not. The preference is based on the date of deposit. A week could actually already be outside the preference period when it is canceled. They don't have to base the preference period start date from the canceled date.



The reason I am suprised is because hypothetically if on day one, the deposit goes to the strongest Marriott trader, and on day 25 the trade is cancelled, the #2 Marriott in line may get trumped by a stronger non-Marriott premier member.


----------



## GregT (Feb 8, 2011)

All,

I also am curious to hear if that MFC deposit was an owner deposit, or a Marriott deposit, since it was seen with Starwood as well.   

Separately, to add to the Marriott preference intrigue, I've recently been confirmed into two different trades (check-in dates 2/10/12 and 1/29/12) into a Studio at Aruba Surf Club, using my Worldmark as the trader (via Request First).  

As many know, I often run Worldmark trade experiments to see what it can pick off -- and it is extremely successful at getting Studios in the larger properties, and 1BRs and 2BRs in shoulder.

My recent 2/10/12 check-in trade was confirmed on 1/25/11 (but I rejected it) and the 1/29/12 check-in trade was confirmed this morning.   Interestingly, I edited out MSU from the trade request after the 2/10/12 confirmation, and only added MSU back in yesterday -- so it matched the first first evening.

Personally, I am very interested that it appears so simple for Worldmark to get Aruba Surf Club studios in its prime season -- just as it is very easy for Worldmark to get a Ko Olina Studio.

I remember when I got the 2/10/12 check-in, I worked backwards and believed that it was probably a multi-week owner who made the reservation on 12/31/10 for three consecutive MSU weeks -- but it could also be argued that this confirmation demonstrates lack of a Marriott preference period.

Historically, I've been very successful at getting Worldmark Studio trades at the 13 month mark, less 24 days.   I believe Marriott traders often don't want their valuable Marriott deposits to get a Marriott Studio (preferring to look for uptrades), and my Worldmark trade request is often first in line for that Studio (or shoulder 1BR/2BR).   

I'm still very surprised that my Maui Ocean Club Studio hasn't matched against Aruba Ocean Club Studio for Feb 2012 -- and yet I've gotten MSU with Worldmark.

Maybe I should be going to MSU instead (but I hoped for the "quieter" property!).   I'll open a separate thread to ask for advice on that....

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 8, 2011)

*I think you are right*



siesta said:


> Briefly touched upon this topic in another thread, but the topic deserves its own.
> 
> I believe that sometime after the rollout of DC that the Marriott internal preference within II is no longer in effect.



I think you may be on to something. Yesterday, I scored a Ko Olina unit for Feb 2012 using my *HYATT *points. Hyatt is a good trader BUT I never should have seen Feb 2012 Marriott weeks if they still had the 45-day internal Marriott preference. I think the earliest a Ko Olina owner could reserve and deposited the week I got was early Jan 2011. As of Feb 7, 2011 that week SHOULD have still been in the internal Marriott preference period. It wasn't. 

As a Hyatt owner I'm happy   as a Marriott owner I'm sad  

-TJ

BTW, this request was confirmed on the phone, 1st call. There was no on going search.


----------



## GregT (Feb 8, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> I think you may be on to something. Yesterday, I scored a Ko Olina unit for Feb 2012 using my *HYATT *points. Hyatt is a good trader BUT I never should have seen Feb 2012 Marriott weeks if they still had the 45-day internal Marriott preference. I think the earliest a Ko Olina owner could reserve and deposited the week I got was early Jan 2011. As of Feb 7, 2011 that week SHOULD have still been in the internal Marriott preference period. It wasn't.
> 
> As a Hyatt owner I'm happy   as a Marriott owner I'm sad
> 
> ...




TJ,

Congrats, you will love Ko Olina -- what size unit did you confirm into?   

FYI, the preference period is (supposed to be) 24 days, so it's still possible it was after the preference period expired.   I've actually found the Ko Olina studio is a pretty easy trade -- I confirmed a Presidents Week studio using a 4,000 credit Worldmark space bank deposit (that's a real dog -- when space banking, Worldmark assigns the week to be deposited that meets the credits your banking, and I think they gave me a January Studio in Oklahoma.   Woof).

The key is that I believe Ko Olina Studios are plentiful, which impacts their trading power.  

However, if you got a 1BR -- that would be stunningly impressive -- I've never gotten one....

Best,

Greg


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 8, 2011)

GregT said:


> TJ,
> 
> Congrats, you will love Ko Olina -- what size unit did you confirm into?
> 
> ...



I got a 2 bed-2 bath, only 1300 Hyatt points, so I guess I did better than I thought!!  :whoopie: 

With a check-in date of Feb 4, 2012 it still seems really early to be in the general II system. Also, I think Feb is high season in Hawaii, so even if the Marriott preference period expired why didn't any Marriott owners request this week? is there something i should know? 

-TJ


----------



## GregT (Feb 8, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> I got a 2 bed-2 bath, only 1300 Hyatt points, so I guess I did better than I thought!!  :whoopie:
> 
> With a check-in date of Feb 4, 2012 it still seems really early to be in the general II system. Also, I think Feb is high season in Hawaii, so even if the Marriott preference period expired why didn't any Marriott owners request this week? is there something i should know?
> 
> -TJ



Congratulations!   That's a great great trade -- and that shows that Hyatt points are more powerful than Worldmark points because I have an on-going trade request (going back to 2009) looking for a 1BR or 2BR in Ko Olina -- at any time.

My Worldmark request for the larger units has never hit.....and you got the 2BR from calling on the phone -- nice work!

Best,

Greg


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 8, 2011)

I saw that too, with my 1 bedroom Starwood ski week...but when I checked back to post in on the sightings it was gone.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 8, 2011)

sml2181 said:


> I saw that too, with my 1 bedroom Starwood ski week...but when I checked back to post in on the sightings it was gone.



I guess different TS systems (Hyatt, Starwood vs Woldmark) actually DO have different trading power. Good to know, I guess. 

-TJ


----------

